# suggestions for beach wedding



## Ricci (Sep 28, 2015)

My daughter just got engaged over the weekend and they would like to have a beach wedding somewhere in south Florida.  It would just be immediate family....probably 10 -12 people.   They originally wanted to get married in Bermuda, but cost and logistics for family would be difficult.  (An anniversary trip would be better, perhaps.)

Any suggestions for location, timeshares, hotels, wedding planners?  Thanks!

(Not sure I posted this in the right thread.... feel free to move.)


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 28, 2015)

Nine years ago my daughter wanted a beach wedding and decided on the Daytona area.

She did a lot of research on line and ended up on a beach down near Ponce Inlet.  

They got to show their two sons were it all happened this summer when we went down there.

Plenty of timeshares from the different systems  in the area.

I know it's not south Fla but they did have a great wedding and are glad they went there.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 28, 2015)

Not South FL, but we live on the barrier island off of Melbourne (more like Central FL) and plenty of my friends have had beach weddings here. It's not expensive at all either which is a bonus. There is an A-Frame in Satellite Beach that I think the city rents out...right on the beach. My friend had her wedding there and all told it cost under a grand including rental of the A-Frame. Tons of timeshares in the area...Oceanique in Indian Harbour Beach (Interval), lots of them in Cocoa Beach and Satellite Beach on RCI, etc.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2015)

If you have a particular resort in mind, call them and ask what- if any- wedding planners they have worked with in the past. It's possible they even have an in-house planner. If you don't have one- or a few you are thinking about, google is your friend. Hotels are probably going to be more experienced with this than timeshare resorts, so check TripAdvisor or look at web pages of planners in your chosen area. Timeshares aim their advertising etc. more to family vacations than weddings, which is why I pointed you that way. Plus, at a TS, the guests are likely to be holding you responsible for lodging at the resort, which is going to be more difficult than hotels cater to that business.

Destination weddings are great. We had one, but it was far from Florida.

Bottom line: A great wedding planner will make it an event that will never be forgotten by the principals or guests. (or the credit cards- but that's a different issue)

Jim


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 28, 2015)

Ricci said:


> My daughter just got engaged over the weekend and they would like to have a beach wedding somewhere in south Florida.  It would just be immediate family....probably 10 -12 people.   They originally wanted to get married in Bermuda, but cost and logistics for family would be difficult.  (An anniversary trip would be better, perhaps.)




I know this isn't what you want to hear but I think they should get married in Bermuda.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 28, 2015)

Any Military members anywhere in the 'family?' There are some nice beach clubs, but require military for those.

 The keys are nice...but quite the drive.

 I really like the National Seashore parks up by Destin-Pensacola (Perdido).
 Very peaceful and quiet.

 Lots of choices.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 28, 2015)

*Clearwater area*

We live in the Clearwater area and spend a lot of time at various beaches.  We often see (and attend) weddings at various beaches in the area. 

Nancy


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 28, 2015)

One of my old college friend this year had a beach wedding at Grande Ocean and it was so nice. Their backdrop was the ocean.


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 28, 2015)

South Seas Plantation (now called South Seas Island Resort) on Captiva is a beautiful place for wedding.  There are some timeshares and some villas and hotel owned by South Seas.  If you rent from an owner it can be reasonably priced.  I have seen some weddings there and it really is beautiful.  They have photographs of it in some wedding magazines.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 28, 2015)

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mrkfl-marco-island-marriott-beach-resort-golf-club-and-spa/


----------



## Ricci (Sep 28, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> I know this isn't what you want to hear but I think they should get married in Bermuda.



I've been there several times, and it is crazy expensive.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 28, 2015)

My ideas: 1. The Pink Palace, St. Pete Beach, and 2. The Fountainebleau, Miami Beach.  

(1) Loews' Don Cesar (Pink Palace) on St. Petersburg Beach.
https://www.loewshotels.com/don-cesar/meetings/weddings







(2) Out of the reach of many of us unwashed masses, but unforgettable: 
The Fountainebleau Hotel on Miami Beach...
See:  https://fontainebleau.com/meetings-weddings/miami-beach-weddings


----------



## silentg (Sep 28, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> My ideas: 1. The Pink Palace, St. Pete Beach, and 2. The Fountainebleau, Miami Beach.
> 
> (1) Loews' Don Cesar (Pink Palace) on St. Petersburg Beach.
> https://www.loewshotels.com/don-cesar/meetings/weddings
> ...


Those are two of the most expensive resorts in Florida!


----------



## moonstone (Sep 28, 2015)

A beach wedding on the west coast of Florida could have the sunset as a backdrop. Not possible on the east coast (sunrise maybe). Just sayin.

~Diane


----------



## Ricci (Sep 29, 2015)

moonstone said:


> A beach wedding on the west coast of Florida could have the sunset as a backdrop. Not possible on the east coast (sunrise maybe). Just sayin.
> 
> ~Diane



She was thinking of that as well, but she did not want to rule out the east coast.   Sanibel/Captiva sounds really nice.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 29, 2015)

Ricci said:


> She was thinking of that as well, but she did not want to rule out the east coast.   Sanibel/Captiva sounds really nice.



Most resorts on Sanibel do not have a sunset.  The island faces south, not west.  Captiva is OK, but the suns sets in the trees at most of Sanibel.  All you get is a view of Ft Myers Beach.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 29, 2015)

Eagles nest marco island might be a good bet. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## shellmo1 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Hilton Key Largo*

My daughter was married at the Hilton Key Largo a little over 4 years ago.  They have a wedding planner and package prices.  We saved some money doing it a la carte.   They have a small private beach so you are not having your ceremony with strangers sun bathing nearby.  It was at sunset and beautiful.  They even set up a small reception right on the beach for us as we were a small group also.  We all flew into Ft. Lauderdale via Southwest airlines then shared rental cars to drive down to Key Largo.  Had a beautiful rehearsal dinner at Sundowners out by the water.


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 29, 2015)

We stay on West Gulf Drive at Hurricane House to almost the end of West Gulf and the sunsets are beautiful.  Of course South Seas sunsets are spectacular.  We get a great sunset from our lanai that is framed by two palm trees so we don't even have to go to the beach if we don't want to.


----------



## silentg (Oct 5, 2015)

What time of year?


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 6, 2015)

For the last few years we stay for 3 weeks over Thanksgiving.  WE used to also stay mid Jan. through Mid March but that got to be too much for us.


----------

